# LG LRBC22544ST fridge/freezer combo no longer blowing cold air.



## umoms (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a  LG LRBC22544ST fridge/freezer combo and the fridge part is no  longer working.  I tried to leave it unplugged overnight and it still  doesn't work. It doesn't blow out any cold air anymore. The gauge in the  fridge all say FFFFF. Any ideas what could be wrong? Is it something i  can replace myself?


----------



## joecaption (Oct 29, 2011)

Most likly the curculating blower motor has failed.
Call in a pro.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

Couldn't find anything for "FFFFF"

I did find...

1. Automatic diagnosis makes servicing the refrigerator easy.
2. When a defect occurs, the buttons will not operate; but the tones. such as ding. will sound.
3. When the defect CODE removes the sign, it returns to normal operation (RESET).
4. The defect CODE shows on the Refrigerator and Freezer Display.

Failure of BLDC FAN MOTOR at freezing compartment.

Er FF

If there is no fan motor signal For more than 65sec. in Operation fan motor

Poor motor, hooking to Wires of fan, contact of structures to fan, snapping
or short circuit of Lead wire

*****

Is the fan in the freezer section working?

jeff.


----------



## umoms (Oct 30, 2011)

How do i test if the fan in the freezer is working? 
I opened the freezer pushed the light switch closed and I do not hear the fan running


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 30, 2011)

A copy from your other posting....



> How do i test if the fan in the freezer is working?





> I opened the freezer pushed the light switch closed and I do not hear the fan running



That's one test!
An appliance tech would access the fan motor by removing the false back wall and test for power to the fan motor with a volt meter....power to the motor and no go = new fan motor time.

If needed:






Evaporator fan motor

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 31, 2011)

The fan should be running any time the compressor is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 1, 2011)

Just open both doors until the compresser turns on and see if the fan runs, (remover cover over fan on the back side of ref. before testing)


----------

